# My Other Hobby



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

One of other hobby is building plastic kits, limited only to models airplanes since I love planes. Thought I'd share a few pics of my latest ventures.

The Republic P-47D. A real kick ass plane









Pics of cockpit....right side










left side...










and centre....










Pics of my last model. Chuck Yeagers "mach buster".



















Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

P-47 = Thunderbolt does it not? Seem to remember it was nicknamed the "jug" by the pilots who flew it.

Bell x-1 a quality plane indeed - watch the film "The Right Stuff"


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Jug


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Hakim, I used to love making kits when my eyes were good.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Hakim,

That takes me back to my "Airfix days"







but I could never achieve that level of detail







Well done you must have a very steady hand









Mike


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been at this hobby all my life, but just slapping together kits. I started with Airfix kits too, but in the last 2 years I've tried to increase the level of detail and finishing styles and the Airfix kits just don't hack it. The detailing in the Japanese Tamiya and Hasegawa kits are untouchable!

I also find it a great way to bond with my daughters. I get a few very simple kits for them and when I build mine they build theirs too. One rule though; we only build planes









You are right Paul. The P-47 is also known as the "jug". Came in 2 variants; razorback and bubbletop. I prefer the bubbletop with used the P-51 "mustang" canopy for much better visibility. This is the one I'm building. Its my favourite WW2 prop fighter for sheer size, power, armament and that awesome radial engine


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember making an Airfix P 51 D and as a B17 a kid, quite large as well I'm guessing 1/18th? (can't remember what size they did now)

I wonder what happened to them? They were hanging from my bedroom sceiling when I left home for the RAF and I seem to remember my kid brother claimed my bedroom the week I left!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

They built the Jug at Republic here on LI (Farmingdale). The old facility was torn down a decade ago and they built a shopping center on the site. The airport that was attched to the production facility is very active and I work just up the street from it. There is a museum called the American Airpower Museum there and they have a pretty nice collection of aircraft. Every year on memorial day weekend they bring in at least one WW2 bomber and whatever else they can find. Heres a pic from last year.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Ron, very nice picture of the jug







And an F4U too









Wish I was there to see those planes























You are really fortunate to be able to see these planes up close!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

F4U!!

Baa baa black sheep first season is out since yesterday on dvd!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Prefer the F4U myself


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another WWII aircraft I really like ( and made a kit of) was the Polikarpov I-16









The images below are copyright to the Alpine Fighter Collection














































Sorry for posting so many photo`s they were all so









Interesting link here.....

http://www.skyshow.co.nz/pages/i_16.html


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Mach!

Reminds me a lot of the Brewster Buffalo. Very nice - short and stubby!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hakim said:


> Mach!
> 
> Reminds me a lot of the Brewster Buffalo. Very nice - short and stubby!
> 
> ...


I think the `Little Donkey` is cooler









The Buffalo is a little too angular IMHO


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Excellent detail Hakim. I use to to build Kitmaster kits - anyone remember them?

The "Shredded Wheat" Deltic, what a classic. I'm at work right now, but I have pics of some of my built collection at home if anyone is interested.

This is a link to the Kitmaster web pages I originally published a few years ago. But then gave it up to the Kitmaster Club when I ran out of time to keep it updated. In fact, most of the photos of the built kits on these pages are mine.

Sadly, the Kitmaster Club also does not seem to have too much time on thier hands, as the pages are exactly as i left them, at least 4 years ago.

My Old Webpages


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Hakim if you want I can E-mail you some pics when I get home.

The museum also has a P-40 ,P-51D, B-25, a couple AT-6's, T-33, F-105, F-111, F-94 (? Thunderjet) an Avenger (can't remember the # desigination) and a couple of others I can't remember right now.

They also bring in visiting aircraft all of the time and most of the collection is airworthy and flown on a regular basis, with the excpetion of the Jet aircraft those are static.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Ron, Thanks for the offer. I would like some of the pics you have. I actually saved your pic









OK Here she is guys. Just finished yesterday and I'm quite pleased with the outcome. Battle scarred and all....









Completed model










Underside










Couple of props I made










Belly view










Together with one my 9yr old daughter made


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb job your daughter`s done









The other ones not bad either























BTW I`ve not forgotten the box photo`s


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent Hakim, well done.

You're so right about the quality of the modern Japanese kits compared to the Airfix ones of yesteryear. The pieces actually fit together perfectly without the liberal use of sandpaper, modelling knives and filler


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres my Grandad in His Thunderbolt at the end of the war, its a series of pics in different aspects used for recognition charts.

When he died recently I was given his WW2 flying log for 1942-1944 coving his Spitfire and Thundebolt sorties, facinating stuff to read,

My favorite entry is 'engine cut out at 27'000 feet'









P.S anyone know what 'No soap' means in airforce speak?

There are a few entries with that and Im guessing its not about personal hygine!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice picture of your granddad's "Razorback". You must be really proud of him! No idea what "no soap" means though, but I hope someone could shed light on that.

Rhaythorne, the only place I used some filler was a joint at the belly of the plane towards the tail feathers. And that was a tiny amount.

Generally speaking prices of kits have been increasing quite steadily, but what people forget is that the quality of fit, panel lines (now etched and not raised), detailing etc has improved so much. And that kind of improvement is expensive. These guys actually go to the real planes and take accurate measurements of everything







for authenticity.

Anyway, it was a real joy to build this one, but I need a rest. I'll probably build another model after 3 months


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

We didn't use that term in the USAF maybe the RAF version of No Joy, meaning shots fired but missed. Hakim PM me with your E-mail addy and I'll send you a bunch. I won't be able to get to the museum this year but we have had some interesting fly-bys (I'm on the flight path) this weekend. F-15, F-18, C-47, B-17, P-51D, P-47, a whole squadron of T-6's and the one that thrilled me the most was a F-86 Sabre it was flying in formation with the F-15.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Excellent, Hakim.







My hands are shaking just from watching the pics.


----------

